# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  Επισκευές Πλοίων - (Ship Repairs in general)

## Παναγιώτης

Επισκευές στις μηχανές των πλοίων γίνονται είτε προγραμματισμένα ανάλογα με τις ώρες λειτουργίας σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του κατασκευαστή οπότε γίνεται οι προγραμματισμένες συντηήσει, στο δεξαμενισμό οπου γίνεται γενικός έλεγχος. Αλλά κι έκτακτα μετάαπό βλάβη, τις τελέυταίες που είναι κα οι πιο δύσκολες τις περιγράφει ο μαστρο Μαρίνος:



> Σαν Μηχανικός γιατί όταν έχεις σοβαρή και αναπάντεχη ζημιά να αντιμετωπίσεις και όταν δεν ξέρεις πως θα την αντιμετωπίσεις, έχοντας να ξεπεράσεις πολλές δυσκολίες, είναι πραγματικά μια δύσκολη στιγμή. Σου αναφέρω για παράδειγμα μερικές άμεσες σκέψεις. Πόση σοβαρή είναι η ζημιά? Μπορώ να την αντιμετωπίσω με τις δικές μου δυνάμεις? Έχω την τεχνογνωσία? Έχω τα απαραίτητα ανταλλακτικά? Έχω βοηθούς που μπορούν πράγματι να με υποστηρίξουν? Έχω το χρόνο που χρειάζομαι? Μπορώ να τα καταφέρω χωρίς να δημιουργηθεί κάποιο πρόβλημα στο βαπόρι, στην εταιρεία και στους υπόλοιπους συναδέλφους?
> Σαν εργαζόμενο γιατί ξεχνάς εκείνη την στιγμή δικαιώματα και υποχρεώσεις εργαζόμενου. Το μόνο που υπάρχει είναι να γίνει η επισκευή όσο γίνεται πιο γρήγορα, ακόμα και αν πρέπει να δουλεύεις συνεχώς μέχρι να πέσεις κάτω. (Το λέω και το εννοώ με όλη την σημασία των λέξεων). Σαν άνθρωπο γατί δεν έχει καμία σημασία εκείνη την στιγμή αν η ψυχική σου διάθεση είναι τέτοια που να μπορείς να ουδετεροποιηθείς και να σκέπτεσαι ψύχραιμα την αντιμετώπιση της βλάβης. Δεν σου επιτρέπεται να σκέπτεσαι αν είναι γιορτινές ημέρες, αν είναι είσαι μακρυά από την οικογένειά σου, αν θα πρέπεις να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί τους και να τους πεις το γνωστό "όλα καλά, περνάμε και εμείς εδώ πολύ καλά" και μετά επιστρέφεις στην δικιά σου πραγματικότητα.
> Όταν βέβαια τελειώσεις από αυτό το μαρτύριο πρέπει γρήγορα να εναρμοστείς με το υπόλοιπο πλήρωμα και να ακούσεις και τα συγχαρητήρια από το γραφείο για την αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος προς όλο το πλήρωμα.
> Βέβαια όταν κάνεις αυτή την δουλειά συνηθίζεις και γνωρίζεις από πριν ότι έτσι είναι τα πράγματα.
> Θα μπορούσα να αναφέρω πολλές ιστορίες και πίστεψέ με δεν είμαι άνθρωπος που λέω φαντασιώσεις. 
> Βέβαια δεν συμβαίνει πάντα σε όλους τους Μηχανικούς. Έχει σημασία με τι καράβι ήσουν και που έκανες ταξίδια.


Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι οι τελευταίες είναι το αγαπημένο θέμα συζήτησης μεταξύ των μηχανικών...

Ας συζητήσουμε εδώ πράγπράγματα που συνατήσαμςε σε επισκευές όπως αδικαιολόγητες φθορές, σημέια προσοχής που δύσκολα εντοπίζονται και μπορούν να δημιουργήσουν πρόβλημα, ζημιές εν πλώ και τον τρόπο αντιμετώπισης αλλά και προγραμματισμένες επισκευές μια που το μάνουαλ της μηχανής δεν μπορέι να συγκριθέι με την προσοπική εμπειρία (ίσως και σαν μπούσουλας γφια τα νέα πάιδιά πο ξεκινάνε την καριέρα τους στα μηχανοστάσια των βαποριών)...

----------


## Eng

Υπεροχο θεμα, ελπιζω εδω πλεον ο καθενας απο τη μερια του θα μπορει να δωσει σημαντικα στοιχεια, ειτε απο τη πλευρα της Μηχανης ειτε από τη πλευρα του Hull.
Οποτε ας δουμε λοιπον μια φωτο απο ενα Topside σε διαδικασια επισκευης. Τα Topside είναι αλλιως οι ανω πλευρικες δεξαμενες ερματισμου. Ενα T.S.T (Τοp Side Tnk) περιλαμβανεται απο εγκαρσια και διαμηκη στοιχεια. Τα εγκαρσια στοιχεια ή frames χωριζονται σε δυο κατηγοριες, στα απλά frames που ειναι συνηθως 3 μπρακετα στις τρεις γωνιες της δεξαμενης και στα ενισχυμενα που ονομαζονται web frames. Αυτα εχουν ισαποσταση περιπου 4-6 απλα frame. 
Η διαμηκης αντοχη αποτελείται απο γωνιες ή βολβολαμες που τρεχουν σε ολο το μηκους του ταγκιου, σε καθε πλευρα του. Χωριζονατι αναλογα με τη θεση τους σε deck Longitudinals (αυτα που συγκρατουν το καταστρωμα), σε Side Shell Longitudinals (αυτα που συγκρατουν το εξωτερικο περιβλημα του πλοιου) και στα slopping Logitudinals (αυτα που συγκρατουν το πατο της δεξαμενες, που επειδη το ελασμα ειναι σαν πλαγια (slope) το ονομαζουμε sloping plate.
Αφου εγινε μια πρωτη γνωριμια παμε να δουμε πως ειναι απο μεσα ενα T.S.T εν καιρο επισκευης.

Η φωτο 1, ειναι απο κρεμαστη σκαλωσια αναρτησμενα κατα μηκους του περιβληματος του πλοιου

SANY0204.JPG

Η φωτο 2, δειχνει μια εικονα της σκαλας και των deck longitudinals

SANY0205.JPG

Και η Φωτο 3, δειχνει τα slopping longitudinals και επισης φαινονται καθαρα και τα Web Frames ή ενισχυμενα frames.

SANY0207.JPG

Τι ειδους επισκευες κανουε εδω μεσα? Επισκευες που αναφερονται στη διαβρωση των μεταλλων απο τα νερα / οξυγωνο αλλα και λογο fractural damages ή πιο απλα απο κοπωσεις του πλοιου - τα γνωστα σε ολους cracks. 

Η επομενη φωτο δειχνει καθαρα πως ειναι ενα διαμηκης ενισχυτικο του καταστρωματος οταν εχει προβλημα διαβρωσης ή oπως το λεμε wastage.

SANY0015.JPG

Και τελος μια λεπτομερια απο crack σε ενισχυμενο frame.

SANY0017.JPG

----------


## Νaval22

ωραίο θέμα μπράβο στους δημιουργούς να βλέπουμε και εμείς οι νεότεροι πράγματα πο ξέρουμε μόνο θεωρητικά

----------


## Giorgos_D

Για να αρχισουμε να ξεθάβουμε φωτογραφίες.....  :Wink:

----------


## Eng

> Για να αρχισουμε να ξεθάβουμε φωτογραφίες.....


Καιρος δεν ειναι μαστρο-παλιανθρωπε?? Αντε σιγα σιγα. Και αυτο αναφερεται επίσης σε ολα τα Μαστορια...μηδενος εξαιρουμενου!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια και ο Eng έβαλε επισκευή στη δομή του πλοίου και μου θυμησε ότι ξέχασα να βάλω για αυτές στο πρώτο μήνυμα, να προσθέσω ότι λεγχοι κι επισκευές γίνονται και στη δομή του σκάφους ώστε να ικανοποιέι τις απαιτήσεις του καεφαλαίου ΙΙ του SOLAS. Γίνοντα σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του νηογνώμονα. Τέτοιες οδηγίες μπορέιτε να δέιτε :
http://www.dnv.com/binaries/GL_10%5B...cm4-323166.pdf (DNV)

http://www.eagle.org/eagleExternalPo...lets/2008/IACS (συχνές ερωτήσεις και απαντήσεις από τον ABS)

http://www.iacs.org.uk/document/publ..._76_pdf216.pdf (γενικές οδηγίες από τον IACS)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Για να αρχισουμε να ξεθάβουμε φωτογραφίες.....





> Καιρος δεν ειναι μαστρο-παλιανθρωπε?? Αντε σιγα σιγα. Και αυτο αναφερεται επίσης σε ολα τα Μαστορια...μηδενος εξαιρουμενου!!!


¶ντε να δούμε και κανα χιτώνιο και κανα reconditioning εμβόλων...
ΚΑι αν έχετε και κανα στοιχείο όπως ώρες λειτουργίας κ.λπ...

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Για να αρχισουμε να ξεθάβουμε φωτογραφίες.....





> Καιρος δεν ειναι μαστρο-παλιανθρωπε?? Αντε σιγα σιγα. Και αυτο αναφερεται επίσης σε ολα τα Μαστορια...μηδενος εξαιρουμενου!!!



άμεση ικανοποίηση του συνδικάτου των ξενιτεμένων.

Ξεκινώντας από Fwd προς Aft του βαποριού. βλέπουμε αφαίρεση λουρίδας από τον collision Bhd ο οποίος βρίσκεται μεταξύ Fore Peak Tank και 1ου αμπαριού.

RM Hunter 003.JPG

στην συνέχεια βλέπουμε φιταρισμένο όπως λέμε εμείς στην δικιά μας γλώσσα μέρος από την λουρίδα του collision Bhd.

P4030060.JPG

Και τέλος τοποθετημένες σκαλωσιές σε αμπάρι για αντικατάσταση μεγάλης επιφάνειας από τον corrugated Bhd.

P4040034.JPG

Σημ. collision Bhd: εγκάρσιος Μπουλμές που διαχωρίζει το Fore Peak Tank από το 1ο αμπάρι. 
Fore Peak Tank: είναι το τμήμα του βαποριού το οποίο είναι και δεξαμενή έρματος δηλ. γεμίζει ή μπαλαστάρι με θάλασσα.
Corrugated Bhd: είναι εγκαρσιο ενισχυτικό αλλίως λέγεται μπουλμές και διαχωρίζει ένα αμπάρι από ένα άλλο. Corrugated λέγεται λόγω της μορφής του. (κυματοειδες).

----------


## Eng

Ετσι ειναι αυτα φιλε μου. Να μπαινεις απο το 7 και να βλεπεις το FPT (που λεει και ο φιλος μας..!!).
Ξιλώστε και αλλο, δεν μας φτανει αυτο..!!
Μπραβο αψογες!!!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Ετσι ειναι αυτα φιλε μου. Να μπαινεις απο το 7 και να βλεπεις το FPT (που λεει και ο φιλος μας..!!).
> Ξιλώστε και αλλο, δεν μας φτανει αυτο..!!
> Μπραβο αψογες!!!!



δεν τα λες σωστα κάθομαι poop deck και βλέπω chain locker.
ρίιιιιιιιιχτο.........!!!!!

----------


## Eng

Στιγμες απειρου καλους... (Θα παμε και στα ενδοτερα..!)

DSC03065.JPG

DSC03068.JPG

DSC03070.JPG

DSC03071.JPG

----------


## Natsios

Πάρα πολύ ωραίο θέμα. Πιστεύω οτι αυτό το σχεδιάκι με την κάποια ορολογία θα βοηθήσει στις αναλύσεις.
cargo hold.jpg
cargo hold.pdf

----------


## Eng

Πολυ καλη κινηση!! Μπραβο.. και ελπιζω και αλλη να προσθελθουν σ' αυτο το θεμα για να το εμπλουτισουμε με τις εμπειριες μας!!

----------


## Eng

Αλλα για να μην μενω και στα λογια..
Παμε να δουμε μια επισκευη σε Chain Locker. Ειναι ο χωρος αποθυκευσης της αγκυρας. Ο χωρος αυτος εκτινεται σε υψος απο το Bosun Store ή πλωρια αποθηκη μεχρι μεσα στο FPT. Θεωρειται αρκετα επικινδυνος επειδη δημιουργειται μεγαλη διαβρωση στη εσωτερικη του επιφανεια εξαιτιας των υδρατμων που αναπτυσσονται απο τη βρεγμενη αγκυρα και βεβαια παντα σε συνδυασμο οτι το παχος της λαμαρινας ειναι συνηθως 8mm και αβαφτο στην εσωτερικη του πλευρα. Ειναι επισης ενας χωρους οπου το πληρωμα δεν μπορει / ή δεν θελει να κανει maintenance εσωτερικα εξαιτιας της αλυσιδας της αγκυρας που βρισκεται μεσα. 
Περαν λοιπον της διαβρωσης ή corrosion ειναι πολυ ευαλωτο και σε τυχων ρωγμες - cracks που μπορουν να συμβουν στην ενωση των πλευρικων ελασματων με το κατω ελασμα. Μια τετοια ρωγμη θα δημιουργουσε εισροη υδατων απο το FPT την ωρα που θα ερματιζοταν με συνεπεια να γεμιζε το chain locker νερο και να το εβγαζε μεσα στο Bosun store με κινδυνο να δημιουργηθουν προβληματα στα διαφορα μηχανηματα που βρισκονατι μεσα εκει οπως τα μοτερ για τους εργατες αγκυρας - καβους. Βεβαια περαν τουτου το crack θα αναπτυσσονταν αρκετα γρηγορα λογω και του βαρους που εχει η αλυσιδα τηας αγκυρας.
Οποτε στις παρακατω εικονες θα δειτε πως ηταν το εσωτερικο της λαμαρινας του chain locker - στις οποιες το παχος απο 8mm ειχε γινει 3 - 4 mm, καθως επισης και μερος απο τη διαδικασια επισκευης του.

DSCI1501.JPG

DSCI1502.JPG

DSCI1503.JPG

----------


## Giorgos_D

Η εικονα της κουβέρτας ενος δεξαμενοπλοιου, κατα τη διαρκεια μετασκευής του σε διπλού τοιχώματος.

Εικόνα003.jpg

----------


## Natsios

Αφού είδαμε την εικόνα της κουβέρτας κατα τη διαρκεια των επισκευων ενός δεξαμενοπλοιου ας δουμε τι γινεται και μέσα σε μια δεξαμενή φορτίου

Η δεξαμενή σκαλώνεται

DSCN8172.JPG

και αρχίσουν οι εργασίες συγκολησεων

DSC07090.JPG

Γίνονται τα κοψιματα για το βαψιμο 

DSCN8173.JPG

και η τελικη εικονα μιας fully coated δεξαμενης φορτίου με τα heating coils ειναι αυτη

DSCN8224.JPG

Παμε εξω τωρα

DSCN8236.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

> Η εικονα της κουβέρτας ενος δεξαμενοπλοιου, κατα τη διαρκεια μετασκευής του σε διπλού τοιχώματος.
> 
> Εικόνα003.jpg


Βλέποντας αυτήν την εικόνα ,μόνο απελπισία μπορείς να νιώσεις από αυτόν τον χαμό !!

----------


## Giorgos_D

Να συμπληρώσω πως προκειται για δεξαμενοπλοιο, και τα περισσότερα μηχανηματα που φαινονται ειναι για την αμμοβολή και βαφη των δεξαμενων του. Τα μεγάλα μπλε container περιλαμβάνουν εγκαταστασεις air condition οι οποιες ψυχουν και αφυγραινουν τις δεξαμενες για να ειναι εφικτο βαψιμο τους, και ο αερας μεταφέρεται με τις διαφανεις νάυλον σωλήνες, τα λεγόμενα παντελόνια.

Επίσης διακρίνονται σωλήνες αμμοβολής, μηχανές ηλεκτροκόλλησης και εύκαμπτες λαστιχενιες σωλήνες μεταφοράς αεριων, προπανιου ή ασετυλινης και οξυγόνου για την οξυγονοκοπή, και διοξειδιου του άνθρακα για την ηλεκτροκόλληση.

Νατσιε, η τομή με τις περιγραφές πάρα πολύ καλή, αλλά να αναφέρουμε οτι χαρακτηριστική τομή πλοίου Bulk Carrier μονού τοιχώματος.

----------


## Eng

*Νατσιος* οι παρεμβασεις σου ειναι πετυχημενες οπου τις κανεις, να παρατηρησω οτι ειναι αρκετα μικρη δεξαμενη, δεν πρεπει να ειναι μεγαλο το γκαζαδικακι!

*Giorgis d.* ενα εχω να πω....μας θυμηθηκες????  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

Eχω μια απορία.Πώς γίνονται οι λαμαρινοδουλειές στα ύφαλα του πλοίου όταν τρακάρει η διαβρωθούν?Τις λαμαρίνες από που τις προμηθεύονται?Οι ηλεκτροκολλήσεις εμπνέουν εμπιστοσύνη και ασφάλεια?Πχ με την αποκατάσταση του ρήγματος του Θεόφιλου.Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει?

----------


## opelmanos

Διορθώστε με αν είμαι σε λάθος θέμα

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Eχω μια απορία.Πώς γίνονται οι λαμαρινοδουλειές στα ύφαλα του πλοίου όταν τρακάρει η διαβρωθούν?Τις λαμαρίνες από που τις προμηθεύονται?Οι ηλεκτροκολλήσεις εμπνέουν εμπιστοσύνη και ασφάλεια?Πχ με την αποκατάσταση του ρήγματος του Θεόφιλου.Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει?


Εισαι στο σωστο θέμα.

Οι ελασματουργικες εργασιες στα υφαλα ενος πλοιου γινονται κυριως στις ειδικες επιθεωρήσεις (special surveys, καθε 5 χρονια) και στις ενδιάμεσες επιθεωρησεις (intermediate surveys, ενδιαμεσα των ειδικών, 2-3 χρονια μετα απο αυτες), οπου τα πλοια υποχρεωτικα βγαινουν σε δεξαμενη.

Αν ομως συμβει κατι εκτακτο, πχ ατυχημα, συνηθως επισκευάζεται σε δεξαμενη. Αναλογα ομως με τη θέση της ζημιας, μπορει να γινει ο κατάλληλος ερματισμος ώστε η θέση αυτή να ερθει εκτος νερου, οπότε σε αυτην την περιπτωση για την επισκευή το βαπορι αποφευγει τη διαδικασια της δεξαμενής. Επίσης μπορει να επισκευαστει υποβρύχια, αν αυτό ειναι εφικτό, και αν εγκρινεται απο τον αρμοδιο νηογνώμονα.

Οι λαμαρινες προμηθεύονται απο καταλληλους προμηθευτές ελασματων και ενισχυτικών και τις χαλυβουργιες.

Οι ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση ειναι τρομερη εξελιξη για τις μεταλλικές κατασκευές, και φυσικά εμπνεουν εμπιστοσύνη. Απλοποίησαν πολύ τον τροπο κατασκευής και εχουν αναπτυχθεί ιδιαίτερες τεχνικές, πολύ αποδοτικές και δυνατές. Υπάρχει τρομερη βιβλιογραφία και πληθος θεματων και στο ιντερνετ, κυριως στα αγγλικα (ελληνικα μην περιμενεις τιποτα ιδιαιτερο) γιατι ειναι ενας ολοκληρος κλαδος πανω στον οποιο στηριζεται η σύγχρονη κατασκευή των πλοιων.
Και βεβαια οι συγκολλήσεις ελεγχονται, με διαφορες μεθοδους, μαγνητική, υπερηχους, ακτινες Χ. Καθως επισης γινεται παντα ελεγχος στεγανοτητας, στην περιπτωση κολλήσης στεγανων χωρων.

Βεβαια εχουν γινει και ατυχήματα λογω κακης ποιοτητας ηλεκτροσυγκολλήσεων. Για αυτο ειναι πολύ σημαντικο θεμα για την κατασκευή των πλοίων.

----------


## opelmanos

> Εισαι στο σωστο θέμα.
> 
> Οι ελασματουργικες εργασιες στα υφαλα ενος πλοιου γινονται κυριως στις ειδικες επιθεωρήσεις (special surveys, καθε 5 χρονια) και στις ενδιάμεσες επιθεωρησεις (intermediate surveys, ενδιαμεσα των ειδικών, 2-3 χρονια μετα απο αυτες), οπου τα πλοια υποχρεωτικα βγαινουν σε δεξαμενη.
> 
> Αν ομως συμβει κατι εκτακτο, πχ ατυχημα, συνηθως επισκευάζεται σε δεξαμενη. Αναλογα ομως με τη θέση της ζημιας, μπορει να γινει ο κατάλληλος ερματισμος ώστε η θέση αυτή να ερθει εκτος νερου, οπότε σε αυτην την περιπτωση για την επισκευή το βαπορι αποφευγει τη διαδικασια της δεξαμενής. Επίσης μπορει να επισκευαστει υποβρύχια, αν αυτό ειναι εφικτό, και αν εγκρινεται απο τον αρμοδιο νηογνώμονα.
> 
> Οι λαμαρινες προμηθεύονται απο καταλληλους προμηθευτές ελασματων και ενισχυτικών και τις χαλυβουργιες.
> 
> Οι ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση ειναι τρομερη εξελιξη για τις μεταλλικές κατασκευές, και φυσικά εμπνεουν εμπιστοσύνη. Απλοποίησαν πολύ τον τροπο κατασκευής και εχουν αναπτυχθεί ιδιαίτερες τεχνικές, πολύ αποδοτικές και δυνατές. Υπάρχει τρομερη βιβλιογραφία και πληθος θεματων και στο ιντερνετ, κυριως στα αγγλικα (ελληνικα μην περιμενεις τιποτα ιδιαιτερο) γιατι ειναι ενας ολοκληρος κλαδος πανω στον οποιο στηριζεται η σύγχρονη κατασκευή των πλοιων.
> ...


Ευχαριστώ για τη απάντηση φίλε μου με κάλυψες σχεδόν. Εχω όμως μια απορία:Πώς ένα πλοίο μπορεί να επισκευαστεί υποβρύχια?Τι μέθοδο χρησημοποιούν μές το νερό?Εμπνέει σιγουριά αυτή η μέθοδος όσο η ηλεκτροσυγγόληση?

----------


## Νaval22

και αυτό ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση είναι απλά γίνεται με καταλλήλα μονωμένα ηλεκτρόδια.

----------


## Eng

> Ευχαριστώ για τη απάντηση φίλε μου με κάλυψες σχεδόν. Εχω όμως μια απορία:Πώς ένα πλοίο μπορεί να επισκευαστεί υποβρύχια?Τι μέθοδο χρησημοποιούν μές το νερό?Εμπνέει σιγουριά αυτή η μέθοδος όσο η ηλεκτροσυγγόληση?


Πολυ ωραια ερωτηση, η απαντηση ειναι βεβαια ΝΑΙ αλλα για να σου το δικαιολογισω ειναι..ολοκληρη επιστημη. Θα σε προωθησω στα παρακατω adds ελπιζοντας να σου δωσουν μια πιο ολοκληρωμενη εικονα για τις υποβρυχιες συγκ/σεις. Μπορω επισης να σου πω και ενα τροπο αλλαγης ελασματος πυθμενα μεσα στο νερο. 
Γυρω από τη περιοχη που προκειται να αλλαξουμε φτιαχνουμε ενα στεγανο μεταλλικο κουτι. Μολις γινει η συγκ/ση του κουτιου πηγαινουμε μεσα απο το βαπορι και ανοιγουμε μια οπη στη λαμαρινα. Φροντιζουμε με το που ανοιγουμε την τρυπα να εισαγουμε ταυτοχρονα μια σωλινα η οποια θα συνδεθει με μια αντλια κενου ωστε να γινε η απαντλιση του νερου. Αφου στεγανοσουμε το χωρο, προχωραμε στη προσεκτικη κοπη του ελασματος και κατοπιν προετοιμαζουμε τις προσυγκολληση επιφανειες παλιου και νεου κομματιου. Η μορφη της συγκολλησης που προκειται να εκτελεστει λεγεται backstrip welding ή ceramic welding. Ο σκοπος που χρησιμοποιουμε αυτο τον τροπο συγκολλησης ειναι επειδη δεν μπορουμε να κολλησουμε απο εξω μιας και υπαρχει το κουτι αλλά και εξαιτιας του γεγονοτος οτι μ'αυτο τον τροπο δημιουργουμε μια πιο ομογενης και χωρις υπερβολικες τασεις συγκολληση (ειναι γνωστο οτι η διπλη χειροκινητη συγκ/ση εχει μεγαλες πιθανοτητες να μην ειναι ομογενεις και να παρουσιασει crack εσωτερικα της συγκ/σης). Τελος για να ολοκληρωσουμε τη διαδικασια αφου γινει η συγκ/ση και αφησουμε καμποση ωρα να επανελθουν τα κομματια σε θερμοκρασια υγρου περιβαλλοντος, αφαιρουμε το κουτι, ελεγχουμε για τυχων οπες / crack στη ραφη και διορθωνουμε με ημιαυτοματη χειροκινητη συγκ/ση.
Ελπιζω φιλε μου να σε καλυψα λιγο αλλα μην ξεχνας αυτο που σου ειπα, πως οι σθγκ/σεις ειναι ολοκληρη επιστημη και ειδικα οι υποβρυχιες.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNF2F...eature=related

----------


## Giorgos_D

Eng έγραψες με το attachment...

Πολύ καλό!!!

----------


## Eng

> Eng έγραψες με το attachment...
> 
> Πολύ καλό!!!


Ευχαριστω φιλαρακι μου! Να εισαι καλα και να προσεχεις εκει κατω!!

----------


## north

100_1174.jpg
αντικατάσταση ελασμάτων

----------


## opelmanos

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ενδιαφέρουσες και λεπτομερείς απαντήσεις που μου δώσατε.Να στε όλοι καλά

----------


## Giorgos_D

Στο θέμα που ξεκίνησε ο north.

Αντικατάσταση ελασμάτων αριστερής πλευράς του Νο 1 αμπαριού ενος Panamax Bulk Carrier (το οποίο πήγε τελικά φετος για διάλυση  :Sad:  )

Από μέσα...

DSC00442.JPG


Και απ'έξω...

DSC00448.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Πραγματικά πολύ ενδιαφέροντα ντοκουμέντα.Αν υπάρχει καμία φωτο από αλλαγή ελασμάτων σε ΕΓ-ΟΓ πλοίο παρακαλώ ανεβάστε την

----------


## Eng

> Στο θέμα που ξεκίνησε ο north.
> 
> Αντικατάσταση ελασμάτων αριστερής πλευράς του Νο 1 αμπαριού ενος Panamax Bulk Carrier (το οποίο πήγε τελικά φετος για διάλυση  )
> 
> Από μέσα...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42870
> 
> 
> ...


Πρεπει να επισημανω εδω - για οσους ξερουν.. - η επισκευη αυτη ειναι λαθος!!!!
Θα επρεπε να ξηλώναν ολο το πλευρο και να ηταν καλοκαιρινο!!
Απλετο φως.. Απλετο Φως!!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Opelmano, σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ, πολύ σπάνια θα δεις αντικατασταση πλευρικών ελασματων ή πυθμένα λόγω διαβρωσης. Μονο μετα απο καποιο ατύχημα. Ελάχιστες (2-3) υπάρχουν διασπαρτες στο forum.

Eng, για πέσε μου ρε λεβέντη μου τι εννοείς. Γιατί οι σκοτεινές δυνάμεις τον φάγανε τον άνθρωπο, γιατι θέλουν ο λάθος τρόπος να εφαρμόζεται...  :Smile:

----------


## Eng

> Opelmano, σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ, πολύ σπάνια θα δεις αντικατασταση πλευρικών ελασματων ή πυθμένα λόγω διαβρωσης. Μονο μετα απο καποιο ατύχημα. Ελάχιστες (2-3) υπάρχουν διασπαρτες στο forum.
> 
> Eng, για πέσε μου ρε λεβέντη μου τι εννοείς. Γιατί οι σκοτεινές δυνάμεις τον φάγανε τον άνθρωπο, γιατι θέλουν ο λάθος τρόπος να εφαρμόζεται...


Εεεεε.... λεβεντη μου τωωωρα, τι με ρωτας!! Θέλει κι αλλο side shell, τα w&w strakes ειναι παρμένα, substantial. Αλλά περα απο αυθερεσίες.. μπες μεσα και κοβε!!!  :Razz:  :Razz: . Αβέρτα!!!! 
Παλιάνθρωποι ολοι τους...

----------


## ChiefMate

[quote=Eng;203096]Υπεροχο θεμα, ελπιζω εδω πλεον ο καθενας απο τη μερια του θα μπορει να δωσει σημαντικα στοιχεια, ειτε απο τη πλευρα της Μηχανης ειτε από τη πλευρα του Hull.
Οποτε ας δουμε λοιπον μια φωτο απο ενα Topside σε διαδικασια επισκευης. Τα Topside είναι αλλιως οι ανω πλευρικες δεξαμενες ερματισμου. Ενα T.S.T (Τοp Side Tnk) περιλαμβανεται απο εγκαρσια και διαμηκη στοιχεια. Τα εγκαρσια στοιχεια ή frames χωριζονται σε δυο κατηγοριες, στα απλά frames που ειναι συνηθως 3 μπρακετα στις τρεις γωνιες της δεξαμενης και στα ενισχυμενα που ονομαζονται web frames. Αυτα εχουν ισαποσταση περιπου 4-6 απλα frame. 
Η διαμηκης αντοχη αποτελείται απο γωνιες ή βολβολαμες που τρεχουν σε ολο το μηκους του ταγκιου, σε καθε πλευρα του. Χωριζονατι αναλογα με τη θεση τους σε deck Longitudinals (αυτα που συγκρατουν το καταστρωμα), σε Side Shell Longitudinals (αυτα που συγκρατουν το εξωτερικο περιβλημα του πλοιου) και στα slopping Logitudinals (αυτα που συγκρατουν το πατο της δεξαμενες, που επειδη το ελασμα ειναι σαν πλαγια (slope) το ονομαζουμε sloping plate.
Αφου εγινε μια πρωτη γνωριμια παμε να δουμε πως ειναι απο μεσα ενα T.S.T εν καιρο επισκευης.

Η φωτο 1, ειναι απο κρεμαστη σκαλωσια αναρτησμενα κατα μηκους του περιβληματος του πλοιου



Η φωτο 2, δειχνει μια εικονα της σκαλας και των deck longitudinals



Και η Φωτο 3, δειχνει τα slopping longitudinals και επισης φαινονται καθαρα και τα Web Frames ή ενισχυμενα frames.



Τι ειδους επισκευες κανουε εδω μεσα? Επισκευες που αναφερονται στη διαβρωση των μεταλλων απο τα νερα / οξυγωνο αλλα και λογο fractural damages ή πιο απλα απο κοπωσεις του πλοιου - τα γνωστα σε ολους cracks. 

Η επομενη φωτο δειχνει καθαρα πως ειναι ενα διαμηκης ενισχυτικο του καταστρωματος οταν εχει προβλημα διαβρωσης ή oπως το λεμε wastage.


Και τελος μια λεπτομερια απο crack σε ενισχυμενο frame.





Φιλε μου Eng ωραια η εξηγηση!
Βλεπω πως εισαι στην επισκευη,για αναφερε στους νεοτερους εδω,ποιος ολοκληρωσε αυτην την δουλεια που ειναι μπολικη?(Μην μου πεις το ναυπηγειο δεν θα σε πιστεψω.....)

----------


## north

και μια μετασκευή
diafores 001.jpg

diafores 005.jpg

diafores 007.jpg

diafores 008.jpg

diafores 009.jpg

----------


## Eng

[quote=ChiefMate;218746]


> Φιλε μου Eng ωραια η εξηγηση!
> Βλεπω πως εισαι στην επισκευη,για αναφερε στους νεοτερους εδω,ποιος ολοκληρωσε αυτην την δουλεια που ειναι μπολικη?(Μην μου πεις το ναυπηγειο δεν θα σε πιστεψω.....)


Chief η αληθεια ειναι πως..ξερεις καλα την απαντηση.. Οτι ειδες ηταν απο επιθεωρηση quality παραδοσης του συγκεκριμενου TST. Ολα αυτα...ξεριες ποιος θα τα κανει??? Ο fitter με επιβλεψη του C.O...!!!!
Αρε αθανατες Ελληνικες Εταιρειες.....

Chief να εισαι καλα και να μας λες ΠΑΝΤΑ τις αποψεις σου, για να γνωριζουν οι νεοτεροι ποιες ειναι οι συνθηκες που επικρατουν..

Αψογη οπως παντα παρεμβαση...

NORTH: Παρα πολυ καλες οι φωτο σου, επισης ενα πολυ ιδαιτερο κομματι της Ναυπηγικης. Αργοτερα να πουμε και μερικα πραγματα για το πως γινονται οι μετασκευες..!

Και επεται συνεχεια...

----------


## mastrovasilis

Να προσθέσω και εγώ με την σειρά μου μερικές φωτό από αντικατάσταση Bottom στο 1ο αμπάρι από ένα bulk carrier.
Στις φωτό διακρίνονται καθαρά τα web frame τα bottom longitudinal και τα floor από τα διπύθμενα (double bottom) και να τις αφιερώσω στους mastrokosta - eng - giorgosd.
IMG_6376.JPG

IMG_6377.JPG

----------


## Eng

Βασιλη ξιλωστε το ολο...
Παντως θα πρεπει να πουμε πως μετα απο καθε αλλαγη που περιλαμβανει στεγανα τμηματα οπως το Inner Btm ή οι φρακτες, απαιτειται ΣΟΒΑΡΟΣ έλεγχος των συγκολουμενων τμματων. Το βασικοτερα σημεια ειναι οι ραφες παλιου με νεου, οι cross weldings ή σταυρωτες ραφες και οι αλλαγες κατευθυνσης. Οι ελεγχει ανηκουν σε ενα ξεχωριστω κομματι - που το γνωριζουμε καποιοι εδω μεσα ετσι Βασιλη???? - που λεγεται N.D.T (None Distractive Technics). Αυτα ειναι ο ελεγχος - ξεκινωντας απο τα αρχικα - ελεγχος με πρεσαρισμα του ταγκιου βαζοντας νερο 100% και ελεγχουμε για διαρροες (οταν εχουμε δηλαδη δεξαμενη ερματος οπως στη φωτο του Βασιλη), στη συνεχεια εχουμε ελεγχο με πρεσαρισμα αερα στο ταγκι και ελεγχο με σαπουνονερο (η διαρροη του αερα θα φαινεται απο τις φυσαλιδες), επειτα υπάρχει ελεγχος με χρηση υπερηχων οπου βρισκουμε τα crack στα στρωματα τωνσυγκολλησεων - κορδονιων που χρησιμοποιηθηκαν και τελος το πιο..βαρβατο ειναι ελεγχος με χρηση X-Ray οπου εκει..καταλαβαινετε τα βλεπουμε ολα.. 
Τωρα αν ολα αυτα τα κανετε στη Κινα, τοτε μετα απο ενα X-Ray ακολουθει...ξηλωμα της ραφης  :Razz:  :Razz:  και ξανα απο την αρχη γιατι οπως παντα τα εχουν κανει...π...να  :Razz: !!! Sorry αλλα αυτη τη στιγμη εχω λυθει στα γελια που το θυμαμαι...!!!
Λοιπον αυτα.. Και κατι στο φτερο, οι συγκολλησεις γινονται με αυτοματες μηχανες. Ξεκινανε με κολληση του backing strip στην κατω επιφανεια των προς συγκολληση ελασματων εκινανε τα πρωτα κορδονια με το χερι και περιπου μετα τη μεση μπαινει η αυτοματη μηχανη. Βεβαια υπαρχει τεραστια ιστορια πανω σ'αυτο το κομματι αλλα..λυπηθητε με ειναι ξημερωματα...!!

----------


## ChiefMate

Αφου ξερεις τι γινεται...
Κανουμε το τραπεζι στον surveyor μαζι με ενα φακελακι κ παιρνουμε χαρτι οτι ολα ειναι αψογα..
Κ οταν ειναι να φυγει το βαπορι απο την γυαρδα λεμε παιδια οταν σαβουρωσετε εχετε το νου σας μην μας εχουν κανει καμμια μ....κια κ αν ειναι ας κατεβει ο fitter να τα κολλησει...
Τι ψαχνεις απο Κινεζους τωρα!
Πας για δεκα δουλειες κ φευγεις με περισοτερες απ οσες χρειαζονταν πριν...

----------


## Eng

> Αφου ξερεις τι γινεται...
> Κανουμε το τραπεζι στον surveyor μαζι με ενα φακελακι κ παιρνουμε χαρτι οτι ολα ειναι αψογα..
> Κ οταν ειναι να φυγει το βαπορι απο την γυαρδα λεμε παιδια οταν σαβουρωσετε εχετε το νου σας μην μας εχουν κανει καμμια μ....κια κ αν ειναι ας κατεβει ο fitter να τα κολλησει...
> Τι ψαχνεις απο Κινεζους τωρα!
> Πας για δεκα δουλειες κ φευγεις με περισοτερες απ οσες χρειαζονταν πριν...


Γιατι εχω την εντυπωση πως μετα απο καθε επισκευη στην Κινα την πληρωνει ο Chief??? Ειναι αληθεια ή μηπως φήμες βρομικες... :Very Happy:

----------


## ChiefMate

Μονο βρωμικες????
Απο το 2005 κ μετα καθε χρονο αν δεν τιμησω το Dalian,το Nantong,το Zhousan,το Qingdao για 20 μερες τουλαχιστον δεν μπορω.....

Μην μου τους θυμιζεις κ ειπα να ησυχασω....

----------


## gtogias

Σίγουρα δεν διεκδικώ δάφνες ειδικού, το αντίθετο είμαι παντελώς άσχετος, αλλά η παρακάτω εικόνα του τρόπου που γίνονται οι εργασίες στο ΝΜΔ και οι συνθήκες ασφαλείας των εργαζομένων, δε μου εμπνέουν και τα καλύτερα συναισθήματα:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47215

----------


## Eng

Που τα ειναι Σωματεία μας???? Που ειναι??????
Να πάρει και να τους σηκωσει όλους μαζι... Και μετα καθομαστε και γελουμε με τους Κινεζους...

----------


## Giorgos_D

Και ομως με αυτές τις ταρζανιες εζησε τοσα χρονια το Πέραμα και η ζώνη γενικότερα.
Γιατι αντι να το παει ο πλοιοκτητης το βαπορι σε δεξαμενη, με ολα τα συνεπακολουθα, απο πλευρας κοστους, το πηγαινει στη ζώνη, χωρις δεξαμενες, απλα σαβουρώνοντας τις πλωριές δεξαμενες, ερχεται εξω απο το νερο το σημειο της επισκευής, πετάνε και δυο μαδερια απάνω (αφου για να φτιαχτει σωστή και ασφαλής σκαλωσια, χρειαζεται χρονο και χρήμα) ανεβαινουν και δυο καλοι τεχνιτες, κανουν το βαπορι καλύτερο απο καινουριο και τελος....

Μαστροβασίλη ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση!

Λεβέντη μου Eng θα μου επιτρέψεις μια συμπλήρωση αναφορικα με τα NDT?(αλλωστε δε νομιζω να παρεξηγεισαι, ουτε και οι αναγνωστες του forum,αφου ολοι ξερουμε - και καποιοι και προσωπικα  :Wink:  - πως οι γνώσεις σου ειναι αστειρευτες).
Υπάρχουν επισης οι:
- Μ(agnetic) P(article) I(nspection)
- P(enetration) T(est)
και χρησιμοποιούνται για την διερευνηση ανωμαλιων στην επιφανεια των μεταλλων και των συγκολλήσεων.
Τέλος, το Pressure Test των δεξαμενών δε θεωρειται Non Destructive Test, αφου δεν ελεγχεται η ποιότητα της συγκόλλησης, αλλά η στεγανοτητα της.

----------


## north

βρε παιδιά χαλαρώστε.προετοιμασία κάνουν οι άνθρωποι για αξονικό στη θαλασσα.είναι φανερό απ΄το [μπρουμούτισμα]του βαποριού που έχει ξεκινήσει.δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που γίνεται αυτό και όχι μόνο στην ελλάδα.

----------


## sv1xv

Μια και συζητήθηκε το θέμα NDT/NDE (ελληνικά ΜΚΕ):

Η πρώτη μέθοδος είναι το visual (VT) ή οπτικός έλεγχος, πάντα γίνεται αλλά συνήθως ξεχνάμε να τον αναφέρουμε. Έχει και αυτός κανονισμούς και κριτήρια αποδοχής.

Μετά έρχονται οι 4 "κλασσικές" μέθοδοι: ραδιογραφία (RT), υπέρηχοι (UT), μαγνητικά σωματίδια (MT), διεισδυτικά υγρά (PT). Οι δύο πρώτες βλέπουν μέσα στο υλικό ενώ οι υπόλοιπες μόνο ελαττώματα που βγαίνουν μέχρι την επιφάνεια. Η ραδιογραφία προτιμάται γιατί αφήνει εύχρηστα τεκμήρια (φιλμ), αλλά σε γωνιακές θεσεις οι υπέρηχοι βλέπουν καλύτερα.

Μετά έχουμε κάποιες πιό εξωτικές μεθόδους: δινορεύματα, acoustic emission, μικροσκληρομέτρηση (όχι 100% μη καταστρεπτική, αφήνει ένα μικρό ίχνος) κλπ. 

Παραδοσιακά η πιεστική ή υδραυλική δοκιμή δεξαμενών δεν ταξινομείται μαζί με τις άλλες μεθόδους, για ιστορικούς λόγους. Είναι σημαντική σε δεξαμενές που αναπτύσσονται πιέσεις (π.χ. LPG). 

Η δοκιμή στεγανότητας είναι πολύ "ήπια" για να δώσει στοιχεία για την αντοχή των  συγκολλήσεων.

----------


## Eng

Η αληθεια ειναι πως εδω μεσα ειμαστε - οπως εχω συχνα αναφερει - μια οικογενεια. Σαφως και ΠΡΕΠΕΙ  να υπάρχει η συμπληρωση απο ολους. Αλιμονο να παρεξηγουμαστε. Οσοι ειμαστε στο χωρο ξερουμε πως η Ναυπηγική (γενικότερα) είναι επαγωγική επιστημη, ξεκινας ενα κομμάτι και μεσα σ'αυτο δενουν..όλα (χωρις υπερβολές)!
Αλλωστε αγαπητε μου παλιανθρωπε το..._λάσπειν ουκ αντρος σωστο (μόνο παλιανθρώπου)_!!
*sv1xv,* πάντα τετοια, για αυτο εξ αλλου υπάρχει και το θεμα. Χαιρομαι για την παρέμβαση σου!!

----------


## Apokliros

> Εεεεε.... λεβεντη μου τωωωρα, τι με ρωτας!! Θέλει κι αλλο side shell, τα w&w strakes ειναι παρμένα, substantial. Αλλά περα απο αυθερεσίες.. μπες μεσα και κοβε!!! . Αβέρτα!!!! 
> Παλιάνθρωποι ολοι τους...


Εng μηπως μπορείς να διευκρινίσεις τι εννοείς; Δηλαδή έπρεπε να αφαιρέσουν κι άλλο από το πέτσωμα; Από οτι διακρίνω 15 νομείς απόσταση κόψανε και προς τα πρύμα ήδη τοποθέτησαν καινούργιες λαμαρίνες.
Για ποιό λόγο έπρεπε αφαιρέσουν κι άλλο.

Έτσι για να μαθαίνουμε τίποτα κι εμείς που είμαστε ψιλοάσχετοι, αλλά μας ενδιαφέρει το θέμα!

----------


## Eng

> Εng μηπως μπορείς να διευκρινίσεις τι εννοείς; Δηλαδή έπρεπε να αφαιρέσουν κι άλλο από το πέτσωμα; Από οτι διακρίνω 15 νομείς απόσταση κόψανε και προς τα πρύμα ήδη τοποθέτησαν καινούργιες λαμαρίνες.
> Για ποιό λόγο έπρεπε αφαιρέσουν κι άλλο.
> 
> Έτσι για να μαθαίνουμε τίποτα κι εμείς που είμαστε ψιλοάσχετοι, αλλά μας ενδιαφέρει το θέμα!


Καταρχήν να σε καλως ορισω στην παρέα μας. Το κομμάτι που διάλεξες σαν απορία είναι ενα αστειο προς στον φίλο μου giorgos_d. Ξερει αυτός...
Αντικειμενικα μια χαρα επισκευή ειναι..και ετσι επρεπε να γίνει.
Αυτή ειναι λοιπόν η απάντηση.
Αν ομως έχεις κάποια άλλη ερώτηση σε οποιοδηποτε τομεα επισκευής του hull ή του machinery μπορουμε και εγω αλλά και αρκετοί άλλοι συνάδελφοι να σου απαντήσουμε!

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Το κομμάτι που διάλεξες σαν απορία είναι ενα αστειο προς στον φίλο μου giorgos_d. Ξερει αυτός...





> Αλλωστε αγαπητε μου παλιανθρωπε το..._λάσπειν ουκ αντρος σωστο (μόνο παλιανθρώπου):grin:_!!


 :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool: 

Γεια σου ρε Eng με τις ωραιες απαντησεις. 

Συμφωνω απολυτα!!!

----------


## alkiviadis

Παιδιά δέν παίζει τίποτα απο αλλαγές εμβόλων κλπ???Σας παρακαλώ.......  :Smile:

----------


## Eng

> Παιδιά δέν παίζει τίποτα απο αλλαγές εμβόλων κλπ???Σας παρακαλώ.......


Σαν τι θα ηθελες να μαθεις, πως κάνοθμε overhauling για παραδειγμα ή απλά καμια φωτο?

----------


## alkiviadis

> Σαν τι θα ηθελες να μαθεις, πως κάνοθμε overhauling για παραδειγμα ή απλά καμια φωτο?


Τί θα ήθελα να μάθω??Τα πάντα!!Ευελπιστώ να είμαι μέσα στην σχολή μηχανικών τον Οκτώβρη οπότε καταλαβαίνετε..Απλά αυτό το θέμα με την αλλαγή πιστονιού που φαντάζομαι είναι και απο τις πιο δύσκολες με έχει συναρπάσει οπότε οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία είναι θεμιτή!!

----------


## Natsios

Casualty information απο τον DNV για crack που βρέθηκε σε πλοίο απο ελλιπή επιθεώρηση κρυφού σημείου σε αμπάρι bulk carrier. Μια περιπτωση που φανταζομαι ειναι πολύ ευκολο να προκείψη. Ας γινει το παθημα, μαθημα

CI No 4 August 2009.pdf

----------


## Eng

> Casualty information απο τον DNV για crack που βρέθηκε σε πλοίο απο ελλιπή επιθεώρηση κρυφού σημείου σε αμπάρι bulk carrier. Μια περιπτωση που φανταζομαι ειναι πολύ ευκολο να προκείψη. Ας γινει το παθημα, μαθημα
> 
> CI No 4 August 2009.pdf


Μπραβο και ξανα μπραβο για την επισήμανσή σου φιλε μου!!! Πραγματικά στη δουλειά μου ειναι ενα απο τα βαικότερα σημεια που ελέγχω και επειδη καμια φορα το να αφαιρεσεις το cover plate ειναι δυσκολο, πηγαίνω ο ίδιος και κάνω παχυμέτρηση από την εξωτερική πλευρά του side shell. Και πιστεψέ με εχω κάνει αρκετες φορες αλλαγή του γνωστο 5μετρου ελασματος εκατέρωθεν της φρακτης οταν υπάρχει εκει cover plate.

Μπραβο σου φιλε μου!!!

----------


## Natsios

> Μπραβο και ξανα μπραβο για την επισήμανσή σου φιλε μου!!! Πραγματικά στη δουλειά μου ειναι ενα απο τα βαικότερα σημεια που ελέγχω και επειδη καμια φορα το να αφαιρεσεις το cover plate ειναι δυσκολο, πηγαίνω ο ίδιος και κάνω παχυμέτρηση από την εξωτερική πλευρά του side shell. Και πιστεψέ με εχω κάνει αρκετες φορες αλλαγή του γνωστο 5μετρου ελασματος εκατέρωθεν της φρακτης οταν υπάρχει εκει cover plate.
> 
> Μπραβο σου φιλε μου!!!


Να σαι καλα eng. Δεν εκανα τιποτα παραπανω απο αυτο που σκοπευει αυτο το θεμα αλλα και το site γενικοτερα. Την ανταλλαγη αποψεων και εμπειριων.

----------


## Eng

Εν βρασμο επισκευης...
(Ελπίζω να μην ειμαι πολυ κακος.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

DSC02734.JPG

πάντως περαν της πλακας, οι συνθηκες εργασιας των κινεζων στα Ναυπηγεια ειναι πολυ χαλια.. Λιγα χρηματα, ισα ισα για μια χουφυα ρυζι και πιεση στο full. Και μετα απορουμε γιατι δεν γινονται καλα οι κολλισεις...

----------


## Eng

> (Ελπίζω να μην ειμαι πολυ κακος..)


Μάλλον ειμαι λιιιγο κακός..

Πρωτη μερα επισκευης και τι άλλο, προετοιμασια σκαλωσιων στο καταστρωμα αριστερα - δεξια στο gangway για να περναν τα καλώδια των οξυγώνων απο επάνω.

DSC02763.JPG

----------


## Natalia_gr

> Εν βρασμο επισκευης...
> (Ελπίζω να μην ειμαι πολυ κακος..)
> 
> DSC02734.JPG
> 
> πάντως περαν της πλακας, οι συνθηκες εργασιας των κινεζων στα Ναυπηγεια ειναι πολυ χαλια.. Λιγα χρηματα, ισα ισα για μια χουφυα ρυζι και πιεση στο full. Και μετα απορουμε γιατι δεν γινονται καλα οι κολλισεις...


 
ΡΕ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΕ!!!!  :Cool: 
ΑΣΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ Ν' ΑΓΙΑΣΟΥΝ!!!!!!!!
ΠΩ-ΠΩ, ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ!!!!!!!! ΠΟΛΥ BIG BROTHER ΕΒΛΕΠΕΣ!!!!

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα :Very Happy: 

Καλημερα, κι απο μενα....

----------


## ChiefMate

> Μάλλον ειμαι λιιιγο κακός..
> 
> Πρωτη μερα επισκευης και τι άλλο, προετοιμασια σκαλωσιων στο καταστρωμα αριστερα - δεξια στο gangway για να περναν τα καλώδια των οξυγώνων απο επάνω.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61065


Καλημερα Γιωργο!Στην Nandong ειναι το ναυπηγειο αυτο?

----------


## Leo

> Καλημερα Γιωργο!Στην Nandong ειναι το ναυπηγειο αυτο?


Λίγο πιό μέσα Chief, στην πόλη Jiangyin. Καμιά ωρίτσα μετά την Nandong upriver.

----------


## Eng

> Λίγο πιό μέσα Chief, στην πόλη Jiangyin. Καμιά ωρίτσα μετά την Nandong upriver.


Μα καλά παντού εισαι???
Όπως βλέπεις Chief δεν υπάρχει μερος να κρυφτω και να μην με βρούν...
Αρε πιάτσες και αυτες εδω πάνω..




> ΡΕ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΕ!!!! 
> ΑΣΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ Ν' ΑΓΙΑΣΟΥΝ!!!!!!!!
> ΠΩ-ΠΩ, ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ!!!!!!!! ΠΟΛΥ BIG BROTHER ΕΒΛΕΠΕΣ!!!!
> 
> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
> 
> Καλημερα, κι απο μενα....


Αγαπητή συμφορουμιτισσα.. δεν ξερω αν σου το εχω πει αλλα στα πρώτα γενέθλια μου καναν δωρο μια μαυρη κουκούλα και απο τότε δεν την αποχωρίστηκα ποτε...
Δεν καταλαβαίνω...γιατι με λες κατασκοπο..???  :Very Happy:

----------


## Natalia_gr

> Μα καλά παντού εισαι???
> Όπως βλέπεις Chief δεν υπάρχει μερος να κρυφτω και να μην με βρούν...
> Αρε πιάτσες και αυτες εδω πάνω..
> 
> 
> 
> Αγαπητή συμφορουμιτισσα.. δεν ξερω αν σου το εχω πει αλλα στα πρώτα γενέθλια μου καναν δωρο μια μαυρη κουκούλα και απο τότε δεν την αποχωρίστηκα ποτε...
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω...γιατι με λες κατασκοπο..???


 
Καλα, μετα απο μια τετοια φωτο με τον καημενο που χει το κινητο στο χερι και εχει διπλωθει στα 8 για να μην τον δουν ρωτας γιατι σε ειπα κατασκοπο ? ? ? χαχαχαχαχαχα 

Τον καημενο, τα ποδια στην πλατη τα εχει βαλει για να μην τον παρει χαμπαρι κανεις!! Σαν ακριδα καθεται!!!χχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα 

Αλλα δεν ηξερε απο που θα του ερχοταν....Καλα δεν τους εχουν μιλησει εκει περα για το τι εστι Ελληνας?????χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

P.S: το μεσαιο σου ονομα ειναι Αρτεμης δηλαδη με την κουκουλα ??? χαχαχαχαχαχ :Very Happy: 

Πλακα κανω, no offence.... οκ?????

Καλη συνεχεια και φιλια απο μενα...
Ναταλια_

----------


## mastrokostas

Θα παρακαλέσω να μην φεύγουμε από το θέμα μας, που είναι οι επισκευές πλοίων ! :Wink:

----------


## Natalia_gr

> Θα παρακαλέσω να μην φεύγουμε από το θέμα μας, που είναι οι επισκευές πλοίων !


 

Σωστα, 
My Appologies........
 :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Eng

Οπότε μετα τα φλυναφίματα, που ελεγε και ο φιλόλογος στο Γυμνασιο, περναμε σε μια τυπική πρωινή επιθεώρηση εργασιών...
Πάντα εχω το εξής ερώτημα..πως στα κομμάτια θα περάσω.. :Confused: 

DSC02401.JPG

----------


## Eng

Αλλαγη Shell Plate του FPT σε ρυμουλκο..γριά!!

DSC03242.jpg

----------


## Eng

Ας δουμε μερικα στιγμιοτυπα απο μια μερα επισκευων.

Φωτο 1. Συνεργεια Σωληνουργων - καλά εχουν αυτά καμια σχέση με τους Σωληνουργους του Σκαραμαγκα ή της Ελευσινας????

DSC02427.JPG

Φωτο 2. Προετοιμασια κομματιων για το FPT. Μεγαλη προσοχη στο σκραπ που πεταν...

DSC02434.JPG

Και εδω ειναι ενα στιγμιοτυπο απο μαρκαρισμα επισκευης σε Wing Tank. Εγω πάλι απορούσα τι και πως πρεπει να μαρκαρεις για να το κανεις κανονικο (ας πουμε) Web Frame..
DSC02484.JPG

----------


## Eng

Δεν βλεπω να κινειται αυτο το θεματακι... 
Αντε παμε να δουμε την πρωτη μερα επισκευης. Μαρκαρισμα βασεων για τα containers στο Τ.Top.

DSCI1317.JPG

----------


## napapijri

IOLKOS II (2007)

----------


## Eng

Προετοιμασια (μαρκαρισμα) Topside Tank για Ναυπηγειο.

IMG_1119.JPG

----------


## Eng

Κατι απο τον καθημερινο μου - for the time being - στιβο μαχης..

DSC03955.JPG

Που νασ βλεπατε τον ερημο που ανεβηκε εκει πανω να ελεγξει τα συρματοσχοινα, τα ραουλα κλπ κλπ.... :Smile:

----------


## ChiefMate

Γεια σου Γιωργαρε με τα ωραια σου!
Λοιπον την Τεταρτη κατα τις 12 ραντεβου στο γνωστο μερος για καφε κ κουβεντα!

----------


## Natsios

Αφιερωμένη σε όλα τα μαστόρια που τα τρώει η ζέστη και η 
υγρασία των αφιλόξενων διπύθμενων (Double bottom tanks)

Photo0324.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αφανταστη φωτογραφια απο πασης αποψεως!

----------


## Apokliros

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς να μου εξηγήσει πως γίνεται κατά την ναυπήγηση ενός πλοίου η ευθυγράμμιση και τοποθέτηση της κύριας μηχανής;

----------


## Giorgos_D

Καλύτερα να το μεταφέρεις  στο παρακάτω θέμα, όπου είναι πιο σχετικό:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=79098

----------


## Apokliros

> Καλύτερα να το μεταφέρεις στο παρακάτω θέμα, όπου είναι πιο σχετικό:
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=79098


Επειδή δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται η μεταφορά (νομίζω σαν απλός χρήστης δεν μπορώ να μεταφέρω το ποστ μου σε άλλο θέμα) έθεσα το ερώτημα εκεί. Όντως, είναι πιο σχετικό το θέμα.

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Επειδή δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται η μεταφορά (νομίζω σαν απλός χρήστης δεν μπορώ να μεταφέρω το ποστ μου σε άλλο θέμα) έθεσα το ερώτημα εκεί. Όντως, είναι πιο σχετικό το θέμα.


Απλά γραψτο εκει.
Αν ενοχλεί εδώ, οι moderator θα το διαγράψουν.

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Προετοιμασια (μαρκαρισμα) Topside Tank για Ναυπηγειο.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90524


ασε και κανενα scallop για την επομενη παχυμετρηση κλεφτες θα γινουμε εμεις. :Wink: 




> Αφιερωμένη σε όλα τα μαστόρια που τα τρώει η ζέστη και η 
> υγρασία των αφιλόξενων διπύθμενων (Double bottom tanks)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105975


παλιες καλες εποχες.... :Wink:

----------


## Eng

Εγκατασταση εργατη αγκυρας..

DSC09985.JPG

----------


## thiseus

> ασε και κανενα scallop για την επομενη παχυμετρηση κλεφτες θα γινουμε εμεις.
> 
> 
> παλιες καλες εποχες....


 
πλακα-πλακα τι τα μαρκαρανε αυτα? ελεος!!!!

----------


## Eng

> πλακα-πλακα τι τα μαρκαρανε αυτα? ελεος!!!!


Θα σου πω τι μαρκαρισα εκει.
Τα scallop οπως τα ειχα δει με τη σκαλα ηταν πανω απο 80% wasted. Οποτε ειχα στο μυαλο μου τα εξεις:
1. Επισκευη στο Rotterdam.
2. Επιθεωρητης DNV....
3. Πλοιο cape size 15ετιας
3. Ειχα να επιλεξω εκ των δυο options. 
    i.) 8 scallop * 23kg (min weight) = 184 kg * 3euro/kg (in tank) = 552 euro.
   ii.) plate: 4.6m * 0.4m * 8tn/m3 * 12mm = 177kg * 3euro/kg = 531 euro.
4. Δυο γαζια κολλισης αρα συνχομενη κολλιση - μικροτερες πιθανοτητας για crack.

Ετσι επελεξα αυτο το μαρκαρισμα.

Νομιζω καλα εκανα.

----------


## thiseus

> Θα σου πω τι μαρκαρισα εκει.
> Τα scallop οπως τα ειχα δει με τη σκαλα ηταν πανω απο 80% wasted. Οποτε ειχα στο μυαλο μου τα εξεις:
> 1. Επισκευη στο Rotterdam.
> 2. Επιθεωρητης DNV....
> 3. Πλοιο cape size 15ετιας
> 3. Ειχα να επιλεξω εκ των δυο options. 
> i.) 8 scallop * 23kg (min weight) = 184 kg * 3euro/kg (in tank) = 552 euro.
> ii.) plate: 4.6m * 0.4m * 8tn/m3 * 12mm = 177kg * 3euro/kg = 531 euro.
> 4. Δυο γαζια κολλισης αρα συνχομενη κολλιση - μικροτερες πιθανοτητας για crack.
> ...


εσύ ξέρεις!!
εγώ πάντως δε θα τα μάρκαρα γιατί η φωτογραφία δε δείχνει να έχουν θέμα (τη φωτογραφία κάνουμε assess)
η παρατήρηση μου δεν είχε σχέση με το κόστος.... αν και ολα τα inserts στη σειρά είναι recommended repair άσχετα με το πόσο πάει το small piece
Αναφερομενος σε scallops, θα μιλάς για τα collar plates (with open cut-outs) iwo the slots of a transverse web frame
Ξέχασες επίσης άλλα 8 κομμάτια, 8 lugs=552Euro ακόμα(συμφωνα με τις τιμές που παραθέτεις παραπάνω) , τα οποία μπαίνουν έτσι κι αλλιώς και στα δύο repairs, τα οποία ανεβάζουν το κόστος όπως επίσης και staging, ventilation, lighting etc. 
πολύ φθηνό πάντως το steel για Ολλανδία.

ο καθένας κάνει τα κουμάντα του εκείνη τη στιγμή, λύσεις υπάρχουν

καλό απόγευμα¨

----------


## Eng

Πολυ καλη τοποθετηση. Η φωτο χανει πολυ γιατι το TST σε 200+αρι Bulker εχει υψος καπου στα 3μ. (στο σημειο που ηταν εβγαλα τη φωτο). Γι αυτο και σε ολα σχεδον τα webs ειχα σκαλα για να μπορω να κανω το within hand reach ελεγχο. 
Οι τιμες ηταν με 20% εκπτωση to owners account.
Παντως γενικοτερα τωρα, για να προβεις σε μια επισκευη, περαν αυτων που λες (staging, lighting - τα οποια αν κανεις καλο deal απο την αρχη στην προσφορα τα δεχεσαι lumpsum, αρα δεν συναδουν και τοσο στο assessment της επισκευης παρα μονο στο γενικο κοστολογιο του Ναυπηγειου - μεγαλο ρολο παιζει να κανεις μια επισκευη που να σου "κρατησει" και να μην σου κανει crack ξανα και βεβαια σε λογικη τιμη.
Καθε βεβαια μηχανικος εχει τον τροπο του και τις προτεραιοτητες (ή και τις εντολες απο το γραφειο του...) σε καθε επισκευη.

Καλο απογευμα.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> Μήπως ξέρει κανείς να μου εξηγήσει πως γίνεται κατά την ναυπήγηση ενός πλοίου η ευθυγράμμιση και τοποθέτηση της κύριας μηχανής;


Η ΕΥΘΥΓΡΑΜΜΙΣΗ ΤΗΣ Κ.Μ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ!!!ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ Η ΕΥΤΘΥΓΡΑΜΜΙΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΥΘΥΓΡΑΜΜΙΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΞΟΝΙΚΟΥ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΟΣ!!ΔΛΔ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΕΥΘΥΓΡΑΜΜΙΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΞΟΝΙΚΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΡΥΜΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΠΛΩΡΑ Κ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΣΟΥ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΑΞΟΝΙΚΟ!!
Η ΕΥΘΥΓΡΑΜΜΙΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΠΑΓΙΔΕΣ.
ΔΛΔ:
ΤΟ ΕΙΔΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΡΟΦΑΛΟΥ (ΚΡΕΜΑΣΤΟΣ Ή ΟΧΙ)
ΤΟ ΕΙΔΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΒΑΣΗΣ(ΛΕΚΑΝΗ) ΤΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ (BED PLATE) ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ TO NΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΑ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ SAGGING  ΣΤΗ ΛΕΚΑΝΗ .
ΤΟ ΕΙΔΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΔΡΑΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ (ΜΕ ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΚΑ ΤΑΚΑΚΙΑ, ΜΕ CHOCK FAST, ΕΛΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΕΔΡΑΣΗ!!
ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ!!

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΕ ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΝΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΟΜΕΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΜΕ ΠΕΙΘΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΕ ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΝΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΟΜΕΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΜΕ ΠΕΙΘΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ.


ΟΣΟ ΖΩ ΡΩΤΑΩ Κ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΩ!!!ΑΝ ΚΡΙΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΣΑΣ....ΘΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟΣ ΑΡΑ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ!!ΟΠΩΣ Κ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!!

----------


## manoubras 33

Επισκευή στην αριστερή μάσκα της πλώρης μετά από αβαρία.
Μάιος 2013
DSCN7649.jpg

----------


## Eng

Επισκευη στο void space επανω απο FPT. Μπας και ειναι κινεζικο design τυπου KamsarMax 82000dwt? Μου θυμιζει ενα δικο μας...
DSC03936.JPG

----------

